# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  procedura - deduzioni difensive avverso contestazione

## windfire

Salve a tutti,
Occupandomi prettamente di contenzioso e non di stragiudiziale mi rivolgo a voi per ottenere la gentilezza di una.conferma sulla operatività di una norma. 
Avverso una contestazione ai fini Iva, ho deciso, piuttosto che intraprendere il giudizio, di produrre deduzioni difensive ex art. 16 comma 4.
Da qui chiedo...
Se ho ben capito l'agenzia ha un anno di tempo nel quale o accoglierà oppure emetterà un successivo atto, stavolta di irrogazione di sanzioni che però è ricorribile in ctp. Sbaglio?
Temo di precludere il ricorso, anche se l'interpretazione mi pare giusta.
Grazie a tutti voi.

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Art.16
7.
	Quando sono state proposte deduzioni, l'ufficio, n*el termine di decadenza di un anno dalla loro presentazione, irroga, se del caso, le sanzioni con atto motivato a pena di nullità anche in ordine alle deduzioni medesime.* Tuttavia, se il provvedimento non viene notificato entro centoventi giorni, cessa di diritto l'efficacia delle misure cautelari concesse ai sensi dell'articolo 22.

----------


## windfire

Bastava leggere un poco oltre!
Magra figura, ma preferivo essere sicuro.
Grazie  :Smile:  
Ora provvederò ad eccepire le nullità del caso e in subordine la rideterminazione.

----------


## windfire

Dalla lettura della norma, anche per come indicatami da Valeria, la procedura risulta semplice.
1) Deduzioni nei 60 giorni;
2) Se l'Agenzia non le accoglie, emette nuovo atto motivato sulle deduzioni e detto atto è impugnabile in CTP perchè è direttamente "irrogazione di sanzioni" e non contestazione. 
Ora, approfittando della Vs. gentilezza e della discussione aperta, vorrei porgere una ulteriore domanda.
Le deduzioni difensive che ho redatto si riferivano ad una contestazione IVA.
Ci sono "contestazioni" che restano escluse dalla possibilità di proporre le deduzioni oppure vi rientra tutto? 
Lo domando perché negli atti - che sono appunto modelli - l'Agenzia tende a inserire ogni tipologia di deflazione del contenzioso, anche se non è esperibile in specifici casi.
Grazie ancora e scusatemi.
Spero di essere utile in campi dove sono più addentrato.  :Smile:

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Puoi farle ogni volta che l'Ufficio ti notifica un atto di contestazione.
Di solito, capita quando irroga solo sanzioni

----------

